# SEO Help.



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Can anyone refer a good SEO company. I have looked through Google and Yahoo and to be honest there are too many to be sure on who Is good or bad. Thank you In advance for any help.


----------



## sevarg (Mar 21, 2007)

what is seo?


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

It depends. What kind of budget are you looking at for SEO? What specifically would you like to accomplish with that money?


----------



## sevarg (Mar 21, 2007)

i dont know what seo is, what does that stand for?


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Search Engine Optimization. In today's world, Search Engine Marketing is a better description, but most people still call it SEO. In general, it's the process of promoting your site by increasing its rankings in search engines. However, it is related to and intertwined with lots of other kinds of marketing as well.


----------



## sevarg (Mar 21, 2007)

thank you, how do you do this?


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

sevarg said:


> thank you, how do you do this?


It's way too complex to explain here. Try googling it.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

AustinJeff said:


> It's way too complex to explain here. Try googling it.


 
or go directly to google *Webmaster Help* Center.  

or *WebmasterWorld* News and Discussion for the Web Professional

...to learn (but it is a full time job).


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I am looking Into launching a website that sells the licensed older (Vintage) Cult Movie, Video Game, Junk Food, etc. T-Shirts. I would like to achieve the front pages of the major search engines and I am looking for some solid SEO help. If anyone knows around what something like this may cost me I would appreciate that as well. Thank you again!


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

T-BOT said:


> ...to learn (but it is a full time job).



That's why I'm considering paying someone else to do it. All things considered, it's not really that expensive.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't mind paying either but you have to be sure to find the right help. I have heard of many people geting scammed by these so called experts.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I know. I get all sorts of offers via junk mail. I'm considering Network Solutions. I know they are not fly-by-night and they also host my site. $70 up front, then $30 per month. If it keeps my ranking high it's worth $30 per month.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

WOW! That sounds really cheap. Almost too good too be true type of stuff. Are you using them now for SEO?


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Not yet, but like you said, there are plenty of scams out there. The problem I have with advertising is that when the salesman says...

Advertising is a long term investment.

They really mean...

It's not working, but we still want your money.


They said it takes 3 months to see any results and gave me the "long term investment" speech, which immediately raised a red flag. The upfront fee covers a private consultation on what to add or remove from the website to make it better and the monthly fee is for regular SE submission. My problem is that I don't know enough about how SEO works to try doing it myself.


----------



## comingup (Sep 21, 2007)

Has anyone had any luck with SEO companies that are suppose to increase your rank with the keywords? I've heard many of them are bad, but Im seeing around here if they work.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

SEO is just something you need to get a grasp of just like learning a graphics program. If you are going to have a commerce website you need to understand SEO, especially if you are paying someone to implement it.


----------



## TickTac (Jul 3, 2007)

Don't know of any good enough companies to recommend. but if you guys have any questions, IM or PM me and i can try to help you out (if time permits). I've been doing Search engine optimization for a while now. 

Do some Googling, there are some simple tips that'll save you tons of money and boost up rankings with time.


----------



## xaltair (Nov 12, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> SEO is just something you need to get a grasp of just like learning a graphics program. If you are going to have a commerce website you need to understand SEO, especially if you are paying someone to implement it.


 
I agree. do some research online for a couple of months and you should be able to do your own basic SEO on your site.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

rrc62 said:


> The upfront fee covers a private consultation on what to add or remove from the website to make it better and the monthly fee is for regular SE submission.


That's funny. If you have any kind of decent SEO you will not _need _to resubmit your site. Your entire site will be crawled on a regular basis. It's like paying someone to install tires on your car and then having to go back every month and pay them more to keep the tires from falling off.

Network Solutions does provide some real SEO, but prices start at $1800. But I have not heard good things about their service. If you are going to spend this kind of money, I would recommend a real SEO consultant like Greg Boser's Webguerilla. It will probably cost quite a bit more, but it will be among the best available.

However, it's important to keep in mind that SEO is a process. An SEO will conduct a campaign with specific goals. The benefits will dissipate after a while (a few months, most likely) and you will need to pay all over again.

I believe that the vast majority of people are far better off doing it themselves. It's really not that complicated, but it does require specific knowledge and a fair amount of work.

By far the best rescource is the Search Engine Optimiztion Best Practices Guide. It's the industry Bible. It cost $299, but it is well worth it.

Also, an easy way to start learning about SEO is with the podcasts at WebmasterRadio.FM.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

comingup said:


> Has anyone had any luck with SEO companies that are suppose to increase your rank with the keywords? I've heard many of them are bad, but Im seeing around here if they work.


yep, a good SEO is a person that has been doing it since the mid 90's and continues to rank high with some sites. This person will know how to's and after the site content and code is done he/she will simply link-in to the new site from one of their own VALUE OLD TOP RANKING Sites to kick-start the ranking and indexing process.

BUT

the most important thing is not the link-ins. The most important thing to achieve HIGH Search Engine ranks is the SITE CONTENT. Without good and unique well written content information it will never happen. Yeah ok, it's not to hard to rank a site quickly but it will disapear just as quickly as soon as googlebot finds it as a NO-VALUE site.


one thing i may suggest if you have stuff to sell and can't bother with SEO or the high fees up front and continued expense aka site maintenance. Is to list your stuff in OLD VALUE sites that continue to rank well.


----------

